

Show HN: Perfect time tracking for developers right in your IDE - martijndeh
https://getkoala.co/

======
gchp
Personally, I'd love to see this working without having to send data to the
Koala servers. My job has some strict policies on what data can be send to
third party servers and I'm not sure how this relates to project/client
names/details. I imagine others are in the same boat.

I believe it would be relatively simple to calculate time locally and then
display the totals in some custom Atom buffers.

~~~
martijndeh
Dev here.

You can actually configure a .koala file in the root of your project to define
what to send to Koala.

Nevertheless, I see your point. I'm thinking of going open source and
releasing a community edition so you can set-up a hosted version. Would that
be interesting for you?

~~~
gchp
Thanks for the response!

Sweet, I didn't realise that. A self-hosted version would be cool. For my own
projects I don't mind sending data, just for corporate work its more
difficult. Having something I could run on my own machine and periodically get
reports from without having to manually enter time constantly would be really
handy.

~~~
martijndeh
No problem, thanks for checking Koala out. :)

I'll send you a ping once the self-hosted version is available. In the mean
time feel free to send any feedback to martijn@getkoala.co. :)

------
wingerlang
> We invented a /new/ time tracking system..

Having had a very quick browse on the page. This looks like wakatime.com.

I've been using that one for a couple of months with zero problems, it gives
me an very detailed overview of what I worked on (down to filename, h:m:s
editing, git branch name etc) and it gives me daily and weekly summaries.

Is there a reason for me to change to koala?

~~~
martijndeh
Yes, this is true. I only discovered wakatime a few days ago. The major
difference at the moment is wakatime's free plan only includes 1 week of data
retention, whereas Koala's plan includes indefinite data retention.

~~~
wingerlang
I see. So how are you monetising? I've considered becoming a subscriber to
wakatime purely to help them keep it running. I've just never needed to have
my exact data from a long time ago, their daily/weekly summaries is good
enough.

~~~
martijndeh
The focus now is on increasing the retention of a small user base. I first
want to make sure things work super easy and the added value is clear. For
example, in our Atom plugin, you can just sign in and it's all set up. You
don't need to copy any access token manually.

Monetization will happen when we start focussing on teams, managers and
invoicing.

Which editor do you use btw? Please try Koala for a week as I'm eager to
receive feedback. Which editor do you use btw?

------
97-109-107
Some website quirks I noticed:

\- When I go to pledge/api docs I see previously hidden navbar links 'events',
'reports'

\- If I enter the 'events' section, it asks me to sign in and the browser
history back action stops working.

I'm really impressed by the pledge you're making there, it's a very amicable
touch.

~~~
martijndeh
Thanks for reporting the quirks. Too bad I missed them.

Regarding the pledge: it's actually something I've been seeing at more
startups. I can't recall which one but I should put up a link to them.

